# Police Officer Omar J. Edwards



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Omar J. Edwards 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 28, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 28, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Omar Edwards was shot and killed in a case of mistaken identity while attempting to arrest a man who he caught breaking into his car.

Officer Edwards, who was in plainclothes, had just finished his shift and was returning to his personal vehicle when he observed a man going through the vehicle and attempted to arrest him. The man broke free and fled on foot as Officer Edward chased him with his gun drawn.

Three officers driving by observed Officer Edwards chasing the suspect and made a U-turn to follow them. One of the officers exited the patrol car and opened fire, striking Officer Edwards.

He was transported to Harlem Hospital Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Edwards had served with the New York City Police Department for two years and was assigned to the Housing Bureau Impact Response Team. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

_*Please contact the New York City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace P.O. Edwards. Condolences to the Edwards family and the entire N.Y.P.D.


----------



## dvb8786 (May 6, 2009)

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Edwards


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir. May God be with the family and all the officers involved.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

R.I.P. young officer. Bad situation down there.


----------



## jacktoz (May 30, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to the family of Officer Edwards and the NYPD. Hopeful thoughts to Officer Denton, as well. The NYTs report today makes it sound like a proper shooting. Regardless of who was at fault, Officer Denton has to live with this for the rest of his life. He was just doing his job. What a horrible day.

My thanks to all the officers who put their life on the line every day and have to try to perform without error for a public that often doesn't care.

For what little it's worth, I'm grateful everytime I see a patrol car regardless of whether it's lying in wait for a speeding driver or rushing to some unknown emergency.

Ladies and gentlemen, thank you from a grateful civilain.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer. My thoughts and prayers are with both families.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Edwards.


----------

